# Mail Call Of The Wild Jasper...pictures



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

while home sick yesterday I caught Jasper turn into the tazmanian mail devil that you heard me talk about... there are quite a few pictures, would be better on video, but this will have to do.

1) Jasper & Cash: wooof, ghrrrr, woof- that truck is here
View attachment 15634

2) Cash: no jasper! don't! it's no big deal
View attachment 15635

3) Cash: I mean it dog, snap out of it
View attachment 15636

4) Jasper: leave me alone, it's coming I know it's coming
View attachment 15637

5) Jasper: Ghrrrrr, wooof,bwoof
View attachment 15638


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*cont...*

some more

1) arrrrrr, ghhhrrrrr, wooof
View attachment 15639

2) ruffff, Ruffffffff, 
View attachment 15640

3) ahhrhrgggrgrg
View attachment 15641

4) snooof, grrrowwwl gurrrr
View attachment 15642

5) rufgrowllll
View attachment 15643


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and it continues...

1) humph, sniff, sniff
View attachment 15644

2) I showed him
View attachment 15645

3) I'm tired
View attachment 15646


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Missy
Haaaa! All the photos are adorable but my favorite is the shredded piece of mail. That's a very familiar sight around our house, too! I love the doggie conversation. Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Very cute, made me chuckle.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy~ I know exactly what that is like. Years ago we had a little "mutt", Cinder, who would do that same thing everyday when the mail came. He was so vicious about grabbing it, he eventually wore groves in the metal cover of the slot with his teeth! We also had a little sheltie, Casey, at the same time. Casey would wait for Cinder to rip the mail through the slot, then go over and ever so gently pick up the piece that was the most important looking, take it to a corner, then proceed to shred it to tiny pieces.

Thanks for the memories!

BTW~ I love the commentary ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Cute Missy! Our old home had the same mail slot and I thought it was cute until Dora treated it like the shredder. I just put a label please mail between doors. It just sucked when we had a sub mail person and they didn't read!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Really funny Missy!

I love the photo montage, your boys are so adorable. Someone needs to figure out why most Havs have this obsessive shredding issue. If any paper is slipped under our door from our condo association, forget about it, the poor dogsitter ends up taping it back together for us when she comes in the afternoon!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's so cute! I guess you can truly say "my dog ate my bills!" HaHa!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kristin, it is really interesting how Benji and Lizzie both have left our magazines alone on the magazine rack. It used to be on the floor and they never went for it. 

However, drop a single sheet of papertowel or paper napkin on the floor and they are in the paper shredding heaven. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It's funny--- jasper really only destroys the catalogs!!! Do you think DH trained him? With Jas in the mail, it is not the cute typical shredding thing...he is attacking the invader brought by the simpleton mail man he does not trust. Alas, I have a stubborn husband who refuses to have the mail left between the doors... Guess who is getting a locking outdoor mail box for christmas? 

Both my boys leave the magazines that are in a basket on the floor alone too....but it took some bitterapple to get them there. But their favorite is a crunched up napkin that they can steal off a plate from the coffee table.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Great story !! I "love" the pictures of Cash trying so hard to calm Jasper down...to funny. Keep that camera in your hand and get busy writing us more stories !!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy I am LMAO at these pictures. I know this is not a part of Jasper you enjoy but I truly enjoyed seeing it in your pictures. I cant believe how he sees the truck from your breezeway and then runs through the rest of your house to wait at the front door, what a hoot. Now I know why he gets locked in the 2 room condo when you are not home.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Missy, that's too funny!!! 

Jas seems a perfect watch dog!!! :whoo:


If Sierra hears the mail, she will alarm us, bark and wrrooffs a little, run towards the hall, but she will not enter the hall unless one of us goes first !!! lol!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I loved the "mail is coming" photo essay, Missy!

My boys also go crazy when the mail goes through the slot. But Scout doesn't back off like Cash did - Cash is smarter! Sometimes Lincoln will lash out at Scout, so I try to pick him up when the mailman is coming up the walkway. 

There's just something about that mailman and the mail!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Missy that was awesome!!! I look forward to more storyboards about the life at your casa.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What a funny little pictoral.... you should dress him up as a mailman for H'ween! 

Roxie loves to shred paper too... she finally learned no magazines, no books, no papers laying around. But she will always steal a napkin that's left laying around, even out of your lap if she can... stinker! And she has eaten Matt's homework twice... really, she has!!  We should have a "The Dog Ate My Homework" thread!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter goes nuts for paper and tries to steal napkins out of our laps every night at dinner! 
The photo story was great and your doggies are adorable!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hilarious Missy!

I know it's not your favorite side of Cash, but the story with the pictures was adorable and sure made my day!

Thanks for taking the pictures and sharing with us while you were home sick! Feel better soon!

Beverly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

it's not my favorite one of Jasper's character traits-- but I still laugh every time he does it :biggrin1:...so had to share. I was not even able to captures the whipping of the catalog from side to side... and you really have to hear the noises he makes too to get the full scene. I need to get it on video. 

There really is no way to train a dog out of this unless you are home every time the mail comes... and even if I could be home at a certain hour...I don't know what that hour is. We have 4 different mail people, all on a different schedule, and not even on the same day of the week each week. I have spoken to many trainers and vets and experts and they all agree the best solution will be a box. It has been a battle with DH who is a bit security obsessed--- but If I don't get one for Christmas, then that's what he's getting. Jasper will still bark but I think in time, once the mail in no longer coming through the slot he will let go of the obsession. Now, if one of us intercepts the mailman and it does not come through the door, he will sit at the door anyways and grunt and grumble for about 15 minutes...he'll finally leave, but keeps checking back. He is one focused little boy. 

Thanks for indulging me and looking at my pictures.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Love how Cash tries to stop him. LOL.

Too cute.
eace:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

That's so cute...my favorite is the third one where he is reaching up so high it looks like he's going to topple over! S - T - R - E - T - C - H ! ! ! !


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Missy
*This is a test*

*To see*






*
if this works*








Love to all 
Oliver,Comet and Tucker


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we love sally, oliver and comet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*over a year later...*

and we have still not solved this eh-hem, little problem. I am determined before the ground freezes to at least manage the situation as suggested in my newest thread. I can't believe how expensive mailboxes and posts are!!!

I have started working on telling him to go to "his place" when the mail comes. Alas this only works when I am here, and if I get him in "his place" with enough advance. small steps. I love my monster to pieces.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Missy, the pictures were so cute!!!!
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Missy, really enjoyed the pictorial !! Very cute.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

missy, we put a cardboard box under the slot to catch the mail.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

rofl-priceless.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Missy...that is hilarious! Frustrating for you, I'm sure. But it's always funnier when it's someone else's "kid"....

Do you have a problem with people stealing mail in your area? When we lived in a bigger town, we just had a mail box installed on the side of our house by the front door...not locked. (I'm not really sure who would want my bills anyway....LOL.) Now we live in a small town, so I have to either get my mail at the post office, or a cluster box in the neighborhood. I would LOVE to have mail delivered to my door!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Missy, I just love your boys! I think Cash is precious! I think it is adorable that he changes into the Tasmanian Devil when mail comes through that old mail slot. He probably figures the mail just doesn't belong there. Cash looks so much like my Murphy from the coloring on his back to the gray coloring on his ears and he has the most beautiful soulful eyes!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Renee said:


> Now we live in a small town, so I have to either get my mail at the post office, or a cluster box in the neighborhood. I would LOVE to have mail delivered to my door!!


Me too! My box is one on many across the street, so I am jealous that you get your mail delivered right to the house!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes. We do love having the mail come right thru our door. Iguess that is why we are having such a hard time paying all that money for a box. When we already have a slot. 

I love Jasper and part of me feels like it keeps him happy that he gets to protect his home. Iworry like Jane that it could escalate.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> Yes. We do love having the mail come right thru our door. Iguess that is why we are having such a hard time paying all that money for a box. When we already have a slot.
> 
> I love Jasper and part of me feels like it keeps him happy that he gets to protect his home. Iworry like Jane that it could escalate.


I can remember when you consulted someone about Jasper and decided he needed a "job", but this seems less like a job and more like an obsession to me from the way you talk about it. I keep thinking of Caesar when a dog is anxious or obsessive and how he says it's unhealthy for the dog to behave that way. I guess that's what I see with my Marley and his barking when people come to the door is his behavior isn't confident and grounded--it's chaotic!

Since your mail problem only happens at mail time in your own home, it seems like it would be an easy fix to use a box under the mail slot or an outside box rather than try to train Jasper to leave it alone. If the mail post is expensive have you considered teh type of mailbox you could hang next to the door?
This type isn't very expensive and it locks. http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garde...d=123620&fp=F&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=11437940


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Christy, I agree it is an obsession. And we really do need to find something. A next to the door box will not work as we have a very narrow stoop that is only as big as the door. But now what we are thinking is mounting something on the Garage. I will keep you all posted. I just really wanted the newbies to see my photo journalism by revising this thread...LOL.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> Christy, I agree it is an obsession. And we really do need to find something. A next to the door box will not work as we have a very narrow stoop that is only as big as the door. But now what we are thinking is mounting something on the Garage. I will keep you all posted. I just really wanted the newbies to see my photo journalism by revising this thread...LOL.


oh the garage sounds like a good idea! Heehee on you bumping up you own thread! Another good idea! :tea:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy~ Our neighbors installed a mail slot w/a "catch box" inside, on the side of their garage. It was necessitated because of their dalmatian who guarded the old mail slot in their door. Sound like anyone you know? :wink:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie said:


> Missy~ Our neighbors installed a mail slot w/a "catch box" inside, on the side of their garage. It was necessitated because of their dalmatian who guarded the old mail slot in their door. Sound like anyone you know? :wink:


Leslie, that is my dream solution!!!! I need to price that out...and see if I can get a mail slot thick enough to go through a wall not a door. My life revolves around my dogs now...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy, I was looking on-line to see what there is out there--I'm so jealous! I wish I had a choice other than the group posts across the street.

I found this little article and though you might like to read it. http://www.mailmantips.com/mailslot.htm

It's tips from a mailman about mail slots which I guess they don't like as well as boxes. I never would've guessed that but reading though the article it makes sense. They DO say that the ones through garage doors are the easiest for them to deliver mail through.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Christy, what a hoot. I have no excuses anymore. went to home depot today... I can do a roadside from there pretty cheap...not locking though. 

tonight I research slots for the garage.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> Christy, what a hoot. I have no excuses anymore. went to home depot today... I can do a roadside from there pretty cheap...not locking though.
> 
> tonight I research slots for the garage.


Good luck! That was a new perspective on mailboxes vs mailslots wasn't it? I hope you find something you really like!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I guess I missed this thread the first time you posted it, Missy. Thanks for bumping it ! LOVE the play by play actions. lol I hope you find a solution soon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Tah dahhhh!*

talk about procrastination... this thread was started 10/9/2008 and was a problem well before. But this weekend. DH finally put up a mailbox. Yesterday being a holiday, today is it's first day in use, and I am not home to witness.

Christy, this is for you.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> talk about procrastination... this thread was started 10/9/2008 and was a problem well before. But this weekend. DH finally put up a mailbox. Yesterday being a holiday, today is it's first day in use, and I am not home to witness.
> 
> Christy, this is for you.


GOOD FOR YOU!! :tea: I'm thrilled and it looks great! Do you love it??? :whoo:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Love this little scenario! The photos are great and I can imagine the sound effects anyway.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Should be a great solution for Jas the Mail Eater!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

This was better than a soap opera!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Came home yesterday-- it was raining, but it only took me 2 seconds to get the unharmed mail!!! I barely got wet. I hope I will be home today when the mail comes to witness Jasper's reaction. I can't believe we waited so long.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

:cheer2:


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

That's so funny! My mom's late Hav boy Paco used to do the same thing! ahh, memories. Miss that lil guy


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for bumping up this thread. DH noticed we were having a lot more shredded paper. He had waited two days for a fax, then found out it had been sent. We rang the fax number to see if it was working, Galen ran to it and was waiting for her new paper to chew.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sandi

ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

the dog ate my fax!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hmmmmm, I KNOW I replied to this thread yesterday...now I'm feeling like my dogs are eating my....no, that makes no sense!

What I said was, I bet Jasper thinks he finally got rid of that nasty mailman!

The box is beautiful Missy! Good work!

Beverly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks Bevery. Beautiful I'm not sure of, but it blends in-- and it locks!!! and I personally am enjoying not having to bend and collect the mail (and the little pieces ) that had been scattered through three rooms!!


----------

